
The Frustration and Loneliness of Server-Side JavaScript Development (2016) - pgsandstrom
https://kev.inburke.com/kevin/one-year-of-node-js/
======
GrumpyNl
Great article, let's hear from other people how they experience the whole
serverside stuff with node.

